# moraria



## jacquigem (Nov 4, 2015)

Anybody stopped on the car park on the way in on the right. Thinking of spending a night of two there soon and any feedback appreciated.

Thanks

David and Jacqui


----------



## BKen2 (Nov 13, 2015)

*Moraira*

Have stayed in the ACSI site just round the corner for a few days earlier this year and noticed 4/5 campers overnighting on the car park for a couple of days,but hey this is Spain and the rules/local police may have a different view now.Cant be more specific.
For info the campsite is up a steep hill and very tight and difficult to manoeuvre in once inside, our van is 6mtrs

Brian K


----------

